# More Masonic Food for Thought



## acjohnson53 (Mar 10, 2016)

*     The reputation of Freemasonry, the power it has to be a force for good in the world, even its very existence is in the hands of every Free Mason. If we are to be open 
about our membership of the Order, we must also accept the responsibility to be its ambassadors.
     It is far easier, of course, to keep silent and only own to being a Mason among other Masons. But what message does that give to the world, to our families and even to our inner selves? That we are ashamed of what we profess to admire? That Masonry has no value beyond being a self-serving clique?
    If we truly believe that Free Masonry has any worth in the world, we must believe that we are of worth to Free Masonry. The Ritual makes it clear here that the xurvival of the Order is inextricably linked with the behavior  of every Mason, It is our demonstration of "every moral and social virtue" that the Craft will be preserved. Let us continue to pray daily that we may be so "Beautiful and Adorned."
*


----------



## Bloke (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice


----------

